# Advocate/Drontal help needed



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,
just trying to get things straight with treatments.

Ollie was already on Frontline and Drontal whenwe got him.
I then gave him Advocate and Drontal for his second month.

Am I right in saying that if I carry on with Advocate I DON'T have to give him Drontal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

There is one worm type that advocate does not cover - I think it is round worm. So you do have to give both. Our vert advised us to give Advocate every month and drontal every 6 months.


----------

